# [Objective-C] Subclassing NSScroller



## Safari_Addict (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello,

I am using a HUD panel within my tiny application. Within the panel, I am only adding 1 NSTextField. Now this field is always occupied by some rather long content and I need a scroll bar so it can all fit. Now my only problem is the fact that the Aqua scroll bars look absolutely horrible within the black HUD panels.

Within cocoa-dev (an apple development list) I was told to subclass NSScroller to use my own images. But looking at the system, I cannot figure out how what to change. And how big the images are supposed to be. I don't really need arrows either.

Any help (with code samples if possible) would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------

